# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας BenQ] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ BENQ MP670

## SV2GHZ

Ο παραπάνω προτζεκτορας παρουσιάζει σε όλη την εικόνα λευκά στίγματα σαν καμένα πιξελ   ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Thansavv

Αντώνη το DMD chip τα έχει φτύσει. Σύνηθες φαινόμενο στους BENQ (και όχι μόνο) προτζέκτορες. Δεν νομίζω ότι συμφέρει η επισκευή του. Αλλάζει εύκολα πάντως . Κάτι *τέτοιο* δηλαδή.. Και συνήθως περισσότερα στο κάτω μέρος της εικόνας....

----------

